# Will Bolt work with "lots of digital channels all in the clear"?



## brycarp (Aug 22, 2002)

I just ordered a TiVo Bolt for my mom to use in her new home, a senior facility with over 100 high definition digital TV channels all coming through the cable jack simultaneously, in the clear. I connected her Vizio TV that's only a few years old, and let it scan, and it found like I said lots of digital channels. No cable box needed. When I look on the "guide" channel, there's a header that says the programming comes from DirecTV, but it's certainly not the "normal" DirecTV thing with each subscriber having their own satellite receiver dish and needing a satellite tuner.

When I ordered, the TiVo person tried to warn me that a Bolt NEEDED to use a CableCard. My opinion is that my mom's apartment situation is the *easiest* situation for any digital-capable TiVo to handle. Each tuner in the Bolt can just tune whatever digital channel without needing assistance from a CableCard.

So am I correct? There is still the question of "Will TiVo know what programming is on what channel in my mom's environment so it can do the main 'TiVo value added' thing of knowing all of the program guide info?" If necessary I wouldn't mind having to manually tell the TiVo box what programming is on what channel, but of course having it be able to tell automatically would be better.

I decided to ask here so in case I need to cancel the order I could do it quickly.

Thanks!!

Bry


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

You will absolutely not get guide data and there will be no way to record anything other than setting a manual recording, pretty much like a VCR. 

That is if it will even work at all as I am not sure it will do a scan without a cable card.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

The latest update is supposed to support clearqam on the bolt.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

brycarp said:


> I decided to ask here so in case I need to cancel the order I could do it quickly.
> Thanks!!
> Bry


Why TiVo? There are other HD DVR units that will work with clear QAM and don't *require a guide or even internet access*. A Bolt is supposed to add the channel scan for cable with new software 20.7.1, but that will not ship installed.

Clear QAM with a TiVo is worse than crude and I wouldn't make my mother suffer with it. On a TV there is no recording issue. Does the cable also have PSIP date? If the TV has program information then PSIP data is present. TiVo doesn't use PSIP data. Other DVRs do. I can point you to other units if this sounds like a path you wish to follow.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

What are her neighbors using ?


----------



## brycarp (Aug 22, 2002)

Thanks for the comments! I did cancel the order for the Bolt. I was able to talk to a tech person where my mom lives now that says people are successfully using the Roamio there, including getting program data. He didn't think there was any way to get a CableCard for their environment.

So now I need to figure out what the best available Roamio model is for her situation. She thinks 500G is sufficient. Four tuners I think would be nice. When Amazon says "old version" here: Amazon.com: TiVo Roamio 500 GB DVR (Old Version) - Digital Video Recorder and Streaming Media Player: Electronics do they mean an older Roamio model compared to a newer Roamio, or are they just saying the "new thing" is the Bolt so any Roamio is an "old version"?

Thanks!
Bry


----------



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

brycarp said:


> Thanks for the comments! I did cancel the order for the Bolt. I was able to talk to a tech person where my mom lives now that says people are successfully using the Roamio there, including getting program data. He didn't think there was any way to get a CableCard for their environment.
> 
> So now I need to figure out what the best available Roamio model is for her situation. She thinks 500G is sufficient. Four tuners I think would be nice. When Amazon says "old version" here: Amazon.com: TiVo Roamio 500 GB DVR (Old Version) - Digital Video Recorder and Streaming Media Player: Electronics do they mean an older Roamio model compared to a newer Roamio, or are they just saying the "new thing" is the Bolt so any Roamio is an "old version"?
> 
> ...


IIRC the Roamio originally shipped with a year of service (I could be wrong) and that was tied to the service number... so the "old version" might be able to get that, while the new one doesn't... otherwise it's the same thing.

N


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

With the latest update the Bolt is supposed to support ClearQAM. I don't believe anyone has reported on how well it works for ClearQAM. If people are successfully using a Roamio there should be no reason a Bolt would not work, plus it has the added benefit of the latest update potentially allowing it to work better. You should have 30 days to cancel. If it were me I'd try out the Bolt.



NGeorge said:


> IIRC the Roamio originally shipped with a year of service (*I could be wrong*)


The Roamio did not include a year of service, the Bolt did.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

brycarp said:


> When Amazon says "old version" here: Amazon.com: TiVo Roamio 500 GB DVR (Old Version) - Digital Video Recorder and Streaming Media Player: Electronics


It is very hard to tell which version they are actually selling. There was the Roamio "basic" 500GB, the one I have, which is Cable Or Antenna that cost about $200+$15/mth, that should work for her. There was also a Roamio "OTA" 500GB which cost $50+$15/mth, which is antenna Only, No cable, so I think that would Not work. The Amazon prices are so low that I think they are selling the one that would NOT work.

I'd say get the 4 tuner Bolt, "Works with Digital Cable or HD Antenna" Amazon.com: TiVo BOLT 500 GB DVR: Digital Video Recorder and Streaming Media Player - 4K UHD Compatible - Works with Digital Cable or HD Antenna: Electronics

About $200 + $15/mth.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

brycarp said:


> Thanks for the comments! I did cancel the order for the Bolt. I was able to talk to a tech person where my mom lives now that says people are successfully using the Roamio there, including getting program data. He didn't think there was any way to get a CableCard for their environment.
> 
> So now I need to figure out what the best available Roamio model is for her situation. She thinks 500G is sufficient. Four tuners I think would be nice. When Amazon says "old version" here: Amazon.com: TiVo Roamio 500 GB DVR (Old Version) - Digital Video Recorder and Streaming Media Player: Electronics do they mean an older Roamio model compared to a newer Roamio, or are they just saying the "new thing" is the Bolt so any Roamio is an "old version"?
> 
> ...


First, the item on amazon is listed as TCD846500, which is the basic Roamio 500GB with four tuners.

Cable card is not going to work. In fact, you will have to do a channel scan to get the QAM channels into the box. Luckily, you have a TV to help. Step one would be making a list of the TV channels you want on the TiVo. After you do the scan on the TiVo, you will need to go to the Channel List and check those channels, and make them Favorites.

Next will be the guide. You should make it show only Favorites. The guide is going to display "No Information" in 30 minute blocks for everything. You can image how hard it will be to schedule recordings.

BTW, if a cable card was installed, you can not run a channel scan. I have a basic Premiere. My cable feed still has two clear QAM channels (and five analog). I use it for storage and testing stuff. A Bolt is the latest hardware. It's faster.

You still haven't posted if the TV displays program information so that we can find out if you have PSIP data. It will make a difference if decide to use a different DVR.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

If you will not be using a cable card then the Roamio OTA currently being sold new with lifetime service included will work the same as the base Roamio.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> If you will not be using a cable card then the Roamio OTA currently being sold new with lifetime service included will work the same as the base Roamio.


Agree, this should be a consideration and includes a 1TB hd and lifetime service, 
Amazon.com: TiVo Roamio OTA 1 TB DVR - With No Monthly Service Fees - Digital Video Recorder and Streaming Media Player - Compatible only with HDTV Antennas (does not work with cable): Electronics
Too bad you missed a sale when it was going for $305 not long ago.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

SullyND said:


> The latest update is supposed to support clearqam on the bolt.


People have been asking for full support of Clear QAM for NINE YEARS!!!

The release notes say, "Clear QAM Scan supported on BOLT and BOLT+". Does that mean that Bolts couldn't do that at all before, and support that now as poorly as all of the other Tivo products? Or does that mean that the Bolts will actually now associate the correct guide data for the correct channel?

If it's the former, the OP needs a CableCard. If it's the latter, that would be a new feature.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Please explain further how a Roamio OTA can be used to watch non-cablecard cable TV.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jth tv said:


> Please explain further how a Roamio OTA can be used to watch non-cablecard cable TV.


I don't know that it can. But the post in this thread indicated there was a way to use a base Roamio on the system being taking about without a cable card. If that is true (again I don't know that it is) then the Roamio OTA can also be used as it is the same only missing a cable card reader.

Or more specifically during the Roamio OTA setup you can choose cable and have it do a scan. It should find all the cable channels and you should be able to view any that are not encrypted (clear QAM). The problem in the past is there hasn't been away to get a channel line up with guide data without a cable card. Perhaps on the system being talked about there is away, if so would be interesting to here how it works.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

atmuscarella said:


> I don't know that it can. But the post in this thread indicated there was a way to use a base Roamio on the system being taking about without a cable card. If that is true (again I don't know that it is) then the Roamio OTA can also be used as it is the same only missing a cable card reader.
> 
> Or more specifically during the Roamio OTA setup you can choose cable and have it do a scan. It should find all the cable channels and you should be able to view any that are not encrypted (clear QAM). The problem in the past is there hasn't been away to get a channel line up with guide data without a cable card. Perhaps on the system being talked about there is away, if so would be interesting to here how it works.


In existing Premiere and Roamio boxes, there is a choice of OTA or cable. If you choose cable no scan is done. As I posted, if there is a valid cable card installed, a scan is rejected. But without a cable card you can do a scan. This will, however,* find every channel, clear or not, and not enable any of them*. This means going though the Channel list and checking channels that you want. In the OP's situation there should not be any encrypted channels.

Sorry, I don't have a Bolt. But you are right, an All-in OTA Roamio might be the way to go. Unless the OP's mother has PSIP data, then everything changes and I would not suggest a TiVo at all.


----------

